# G5 Prime



## HomeTownJB (Oct 1, 2008)

Seen the ad for this new G5 bow in the new Bowhunting Magazine. I have to say it looks pretty slick. It advertises parallel cam technology which is supposed to eliminate cam lean. Anyone seen these in person yet? Or shot one for that matter?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

Told they will be out early November is the best date I have but I think some dealer reps will be getting them in the next weeks, still waiting to hear from my ProShop as to when they will have one. G5 Prime is going to be ProShop only and not all Quest Dealers will automatically be Prime dealers also, and Quest is releasing new bows also!

www.G5prime.com <--details and explaination of new technology, looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Firefighter (Feb 14, 2007)

I've got a buddy that works and shoots for G5. He hasn't even gotten his Prime bow yet, and he'll get it before anyone else. I can't wait to steal it from him though!

The Prime line, as stated will be a proshop only bow like Mathews.

G5 is doing something similar to Bowtech, which has their lower line, Diamond. Quest will be the lower line.

I'm extremely interested in shooting these bows though. If the 34" is a smooth shooter, I may be selling the Monster 6 and snatching one of these bad boys up!


----------



## Wannawhitetail (Oct 6, 2007)

They look like nice bows. I do hope they subdue the limb cups. The centered string/split cable cams should help reduce cam lean. But - this system was in use 15 years ago, at least. I remember Martin, Browning and PSE having it on their bows in the mid 90's. There may have been others earlier, or later, but I recall those. 

Of course, like all things today, the machining is better, materials more efficient. I think they will be good bows for those that can look at those price levels. WW


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

Seen it, shot it, this one is a player for sure.


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

1predator said:


> Seen it, shot it, this one is a player for sure.


May I ask where you shot it? Would like to shoot one before I order one in the very near future:yikes:


----------



## Corona (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm going to start saving now!


----------



## 1predator (Sep 24, 2002)

Not sure if I can say, don't want to get anyone in trouble, but it is a keeper.


----------



## Bux-n-Dux (Dec 18, 2009)

What kind of cheese are we looking at for one of these? $900ish?


----------



## Atchison (Feb 18, 2009)

from what i am hearing $950 will get you one


----------



## beenfarr (Dec 8, 2008)

Nice looking bow! I wish it had 10 more FPS.

Ben


----------

